# How to start off



## Sif (Jun 11, 2018)

It’s been about a month sense I brought Sif home and he is pretty scared of me but he’s not as bad anymore with me just being in the room I would like to start taming him how can I make him afraid of my presence and my hands eventually so what are syou me things I can start doing to get him to not be scared of me


----------



## philw (Aug 22, 2014)

Talk Budgies has all of the best information of care, taming, and just enjoying your budgie, but all birds are individuals, and many things can determine the outcome of how you interact long term with your budgie. I believe the ease of taming can often be pointed to the age at which you acquire your budgie. Budgies that are less than four months old are more likely to become tame and eventually bonded with humans. Budgies that have acquired their adult plumage between 6 and 10 months are often a bit harder to tame, but with patience it's definitely possible. Much of the outcome, aside from age, is determined by your determination, technique, and Sif's individual personality. Only having Sif for a month is really not a long time, so continue with the recommendations of this web-site including all of the articles and "stickies". Best of luck.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Hi, have you taken the time to read through the Stickies and Articles that we suggested upon you joining? We (staff) ask all new members to do so, regardless of experience level. It is especially beneficial when you're new to Budgies, as the Stickies will answer MANY of the more common questions, such as the very one you're asking here.

Several of the Stickies in the Taming and Bonding section have some great suggestions to try in your situation. https://www.talkbudgies.com/290-taming-bonding/

In fact, here is the entire list of educational Stickies. Again, please take advantage of this wealth of reliable infirmation by taking the time to read through them. This list can be found in the Site Information section and the General Budgie Talk section 
https://www.talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html

Remember too, that each budgie is an individual, and not all budgies will respond in the same way. Many budgies upon maturity, will distance themselves from physical contact even if they were more tame as juveniles. Some budgies, over time, will develop a close bond with their human. It's inportant to remember that not all will, regardless of what you do. You won't know Sif's true potential for a while. I wish you all the best with him.


----------

